# Mouse taking a seizure right now - help!!!!



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm speaking to a close friend on MSN - her mouse has just had several short seizures and she can't get through to the vet!

Her mouse is only 5 weeks old, was separated from mum at 3 weeks old (mum had a tumour and died before they should have left her.) The mouse has suddenly gone icy cold and started twitching, her feet have curled up on her but she has been happy and healthy all day or seemed to be. The seizure has stopped just now but the mouse is very weak looking. Other than keeping her warm and drinking can anyone please, please help or suggest anything?!?! My friend is very upset and has already lost the sister to this mouse this morning - she was running around one minute and just dropped dead


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

There's nothing that can be done beyond the normal, keeping them warm and quiet, sorry 

With the sister dying today, I'd say there was a problem with the litter.

Sarah xxx


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks SarahY. The mouse seems to be ok now, it's running around, eating and drinking again. Both my friend and i are really thinking that there was something wrong with the litter. She's keeping the mouse warm, hydrated and watching her closely but I don't think it's a good sign that the mouse's sister dropped dead today. Thanks for the help


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

What a shocking thing to happen to such a youngster zany, is she okay now? I was thinking maybe the wee one choked on something, but that usually results in gagging and the mouse looking a bit wide eyed and wanting to hide away, rather than fitting and turning cold. So I doubt it would be choking. Especially if her sister died the same day. Sounds suspiciously like something they have been exposed to?


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

She seems to be okay now RM. My friend has had them in the same environment for a month now on the same diet so as far as she can remember there hasn't been anything new added or anything that they could have been exposed to. It's nicemice from AAM - so I doubt that she would have exposed them to anything without checking if it was okay first. Speaking to her on MSN just now though - she did take 2 more mice from the same breeder recently. Do you think that could be the issue? The new girls seem ok and there haven't been any health issues that she has noticed.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Glad things have settled now. Not sure if it could be linked to the new mice. If they did`nt show any signs of anything suspicious, it could just have been one of those acute episodes that occurs in mice. Tell nicemice I`m asking for her.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

racingmouse said:


> Glad things have settled now. Not sure if it could be linked to the new mice. If they did`nt show any signs of anything suspicious, it could just have been one of those acute episodes that occurs in mice. Tell nicemice I`m asking for her.


Will do RM  I've spoken to Kallan about the mouse in question and she's given some advice so I've passed that onto nicemice too  Hopefully it won't happen again (crosses fingers!!)


----------



## Oneweek22 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hope all is well now. I dont know much about seizures but I did have a mouse that had them a few times a week. I named him Spaz because of this. He would have a seizure and be out for a couple seconds, he got up slowly dazed then went back to what he was doing and everything seemed fine so I didnt worry too much. I still worried tho but it never fazed him. He was young and lived a happy life otherwise and lived a normal length of time. Im not sure if this helped or not but I have to agree the mouse family may have been sick.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Oneweek22 said:


> Hope all is well now. I dont know much about seizures but I did have a mouse that had them a few times a week. I named him Spaz because of this. He would have a seizure and be out for a couple seconds, he got up slowly dazed then went back to what he was doing and everything seemed fine so I didnt worry too much. I still worried tho but it never fazed him. He was young and lived a happy life otherwise and lived a normal length of time. Im not sure if this helped or not but I have to agree the mouse family may have been sick.


That's actually nice to know that your mouse was still able to live a happy life  It's certainly given my friend some hope although needless to say that she is still watching them all very carefully as she originally had 3 sisters from that litter, her friend has the remaining 5 and they just want to do the best they can for them.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

There is`nt a great deal even vets can do for seizures or epilepsy in mice. There are some drugs they can give, but they need to be injected daily by a vet and at the correct dose. If a mouse shows signs of fitting only occassionally and then grows out of it then it`s usually going to be okay. If the fits are more frequent, say two or three in one day every day, then it`s time to let them go. Especially if they squeak loudly during the fits. I had a hairless female like this and it was horrible to see. The poor thing was throwing herself wildly around the cage and screaming.  She sadly died after taking a massive seizure early one morning. I would`nt wish this on anyone.


----------

